# وحدة التروس الكوكبية (الفلكية)



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

وحدة التروس الكوكبية (الفلكية) 

Planetary Gear Set (simple epicyclic gear train)



تركيب وحدة التروس الكوكبية:

جميع صناديق نقل الحركة الذاتي (الأوتوماتك) تعتمد في عملها على وحدات التروس الكوكبية لنقل القدرة وتكبير عزم المحرك الواصل إلى محور الإدارة. مجموعة التروس المركبة (Gear Train) تضم على الأقل وحدتين من التروس الكوكبية البسيطة, للحصول على عدد كبير من نسب التخفيض لتوفير الأداء الأمثل للسيارة. وقد تستخدم وحدات التروس الكوكبية مع صندوق التروس اليدوي, حيث تركب مع خرج صندوق لتعطي تخفيض فوق السرعة (overdrive), نسبة تخفيض موجبة أقل من 1. 



تتكون الوحدة البسيطة من ثلاث أجزاء, الترس الشمسي (sun gear), وحامل (carrier) مركب عليه مجموعة من التروس الكوكبية (planetary pinion gears), بالإضافة إلى حلقة بها ترس داخلي تسمى الترس الحلقي (ring gear or annulus).

ويكون وضع الترس الشمسي في منتصف الوحدة. وقد تكون أسنان الترس الشمسي أسنان خارجية عدلة أو مائلة, ويعشق الترس الشمسي مع التروس الكوكبية. 

التروس الكوكبية هي مجموعة من التروس الصغيرة مركبة على حامل يصنّع من الحديد الزهر أو الألمنيوم أو من ألواح من الصلب, وبالحامل عمود لكل ترس من التروس الكوكبية. وتدور تلك التروس الكوكبية حول العمود من خلال رمان بلي أبري. ويعتبر الحامل والتروس الكوكبية جزء واحد. وتحيط التروس الكوكبية بمركز الترس الشمسي, ويدور الحامل وأعمدة التروس الكوكبية حول محور دوران الترس الشمسي. في هذه الحالة تدور التروس الكوكبية حول نفسها (أعمدة الحامل) وتدور في نفس الوقت حول مركز الترس الشمسي (كما هو الحال بالنسبة للكواكب في المجموعة الشمسية, وهو الأساس لتسمية هذه الوحدة). 

ويحيط بالتروس الكوكبية من الخارج الترس الحلقي, الذي هو أكبر جزء بالوحدة. تعشق أسنان الترس الحلقي الداخلية مع أسنان التروس الكوكبية.







كيف تعمل الوحدة الكوكبية:

يمكن لجميع أجزاء الوحدة البسيطة, الترس الشمسي, الحامل, الترس الحلقي, من الدوران (اللف حول المركز) أو يمكن منع دورانهم. 

لنقل القدرة عن طريق الوحدة يجب منع دوران واحد من أجزاء الوحدة, أو وصل جزأين من الوحدة معاً ليشكلوا جسم واحد. ويمكن استخدام أن جزء من الوحدة كعنصر إدارة (الدخل) (input) والعنصر المدار (الخرج) (output) ويجب أن يكون واحد من الأجزاء مثبت (held, fixed, stationary) ومتوقف عن الدوران, أما الجزء الثالث فيكون عنصر خرج (output) أو عنصر إدارة(input).

واعتماداً على أي جزء من الوحدة هو عنصر الإدارة وايهم هو الجزء الثابت تتحدد زيادة العزم أو السرعة عند عمل الوحدة. 

ولتتذكر مقدار نسبة التخفيض وعمل المجموعة, يأخذ التالي في الاعتبار:

- في حالة أن الحامل هو عنصر الدخل, فتكون نسبة التخفيض موجبة أقل من 1. هذا يزيد السرعة ويقلل العزم.

- في حالة أن الحامل هو عنصر الخرج, فتكون نسبة التخفيض أكبر من 1. هذا يقلل السرعة ويزيد العزم.

- في حالة أن الحامل هو الجزء المثبت, فتكون نسبة التخفيض سالبة. هذا يجعل دوران الخرج عكس دوران الدخل. 

التحكم في عمل الوحدة الكوكبية:

للتحكم في عمل الوحدة تستخدم فرملة (شريط خارجي) لتثبيت أحد أجزاء الوحدة وقابض (احتكاكي متعدد الأقراص) لوصل جزأين من الوحدة معاً. ويتم التحكم في عمل الفرملة والقابض ذاتياً (أوتوماتيكياً) للحصول على نسب التخفيض المطلوبة حسب ظروف التشغيل الأمثل للسيارة. 

كيفية حساب نسبة التخفيض لوحدة التروس الكوكبية:

يمكن حساب نسبة التخفيض لوحدة التروس الكوكبية باستخدام المعادلة التالية:








حيث:

s = عدد أسنان الترس الشمسي
a = عدد أسنان الترس الحلقي
NS = سرعة دوران الترس الشمسي (لفة/ دقيقة)

NA = سرعة دوران الترس الحلقي (لفة/ دقيقة)

NC = سرعة دوران الحامل (لفة/ دقيقة) 


* لا تدخل عدد أسنان التروس الكوكبية (p), وسرعة دوران التروس الكوكبية حول محورها (NP) في المعادلة. 



في حالة تثبيت أي من التروس الوحدة (*) تكون سرعة دورانه صفر أي (N* = 0)



- حالة تثبيت الترس الشمسي, ويكون الحامل (C) هو العنصر الداخل والترس الحلقي (A) هو العنصر الخارج تصبح المعادلة السابقة كالتالي:





وعليه تكون نسبة التخفيض (ig) لهذا الترتيب (أ) كالتالي: 




وبالمثل يمكن الحصول على باقي النسب كالتالي:

الترس المثبت Fixed
A
S
C

الدخل Input
S
C
A
C
A
S

الخرجOutput 
C
S
C
A
S
A

الترتيب







نسبة التخفيض ig







حدود نسب التخفيض 2.5 ≤ ig ≤ 5
0.2 ≤ ig ≤ 0.4 1.25 ≤ ig ≤1.67 0.6 ≤ ig ≤ 0.8 - 0.25 ≤ ig≤ - 0.67 - 4≤ ig≤ - 1.5 
تخفيض السرعة تكبير السرعة تخفيض السرعة تكبير السرعة عكس السرعة عكس السرعة 
رقم الشكل في البرنامج*
Fig. 3
Fig. 6
Fig. 5
Fig. 2
Fig. 4
Fig. 1

ملاحظات
أكبر تخفيض 1
تخفيض 2
فوق السرعة 5

خلفي R




# وتكون سرعة العنصر الخارج تساوي سرعة العنصر الداخل مقسومة على نسبة التخفيض.



لحساب سرعة خرج الوحدة في الحالات المختلفة يمكن الرجوع لبرنامج أكسل لحساب تخفيض وسرعة الخرج لوحدة تروس كوكبية. والمطلوب إدخال عدد أسنان الترس الشمسي (s), عدد أسنان الترس الحلقي (a) والترس الداخل (A, C or S), والترس الداخل(C, S or A) , كذلك سرعة الترس الداخل (Ninput). سيقوم البرنامج بحساب عدد أسنان الترس الكوكبي (p) (لن يدخل في الحسابات), وبيان الترس المثبت(S, A or C) , وحساب قيمة نسبة التخفيض للوحدة (ig) بناء على هذا الترتيب, وحساب سرعة عنصر الخرج (Noutput). مع بيان شكل الوحدة حسب الترتيب المعطى. 

*برنامج أكسل لحساب نسبة تخفيض وحدة تروس كوكبية. 



ويبين الجدول التالي حالات عمل الوحدة البسيطة للتروس الكوكبية حيث يبين السرعة والعزم واتجاه الدوران. 


الترس الشمسي
الحامل
الترس الحلقي
السرعة
العزم
اتجاه الخرج

1
دخل
خرج
مثبت
أكبر تخفيض
يزيد
مثل الدخل

2
مثبت
خرج
دخل
أقل تخفيض
يزيد
مثل الدخل

3
خرج
دخل
مثبت
أكبر زيادة
يقل
مثل الدخل

4
مثبت
دخل
خرج
أقل زيادة 
يقل
مثل الدخل

5
دخل
مثبت
خرج
تخفيض
يزيد
عكس الدخل

6
خرج
مثبت
دخل
زيادة 
يقل
عكس الدخل

7
في حالة وصل أي جزأين من الأجزاء معاً, فإن السرعة و الاتجاه تكون مثل الدخل. نسبة التخفيض 1:1 )نقل مباشر(

8
في حالة عدم تثبيت أي من الأجزاء أو وصل جزأين معاً, لا يمكن الحصول على خرج (حالة الحياد).






مجموعة التروس الكوكبية





Train 



يستخدم ناقل الحركة الذاتي (الأوتوماتيكي) عدة وحدات من التروس الكوكبية متصلة على التوالي للحصول على نسبة التخفيض المطلوبة لتوفير الأداء الأمثل للسيارة. عند تجميع عدة وحدات من التروس الكوكبية معاً تسمى مجموعة التروس (gear train). وخلال هذه المجموعة يكون خرج الوحدة الأولى هو دخل الوحدة الثانية, وتكون نسبة التخفيض الإجمالية هي حاصل ضرب نسبة تخفيض الوحدة الأولى مضروبة في نسبة تخفيض الوحدة الثانية. ويتم التحكم في عمل الوحدات عن طريق فرملة (شريط خارجي) لتثبيت الأجزاء, وقابض متعدد الأقراص لوصل جزأين من الوحدة معاً. 







حيث:

K1 = قابض رقم 1

K2 = قابض رقم 2

B1 = فرملة رقم 1

B2 = فرملة رقم 2

N = نقلة الحياد 

1 = النقلة الأولى
2 = النقلة الثانية

3 = النقلة الثالثة (مباشر)

R = النقلة الخلفية 



منقوللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)




----------



## أمير صبحي (2 مارس 2009)

توضيحات رائعة ............أشكرك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

ارجو الاستفادةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## حمزة بكر (2 مارس 2009)

موضوع جيد شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المتابعة الفعالة


----------



## م/يوسف (4 مارس 2009)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

اسئللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة لو تريدوا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مارس 2009)

الاخ م.محمود جمال.

تستخدم وحدة التروس الكوكبية لتخفيض نسبة السرعة وزيادة العزم فقط .

وسؤالي لك .

لماذا يتم وضع التروس الكوكبية في المقدمة بعد عمود الادارة وليس في مكان اخر اثناء التصميم ؟

تمنياتي لك التوفيق وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مارس 2009)

الاخ م.محمود جمال.

تستخدم وحدة التروس الكوكبية لتخفيض نسبة السرعة وزيادة العزم فقط .

وسؤالي لك .

لماذا يتم وضع التروس الكوكبية في المقدمة بعد عمود الادارة وليس في مكان اخر اثناء التصميم ؟

تمنياتي لك التوفيق وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

نقل القوه المحركه

177 – 1 يتم نقل الحركه الدورانيه من عمود الي اخر بؤاسطه تروس وتتداخل اسنان أحد التروس في فراغات اسنان الاخر وتتلامس التروس علي الاسطح الجانبيه لاسنانها وتتوقف نسبه نقل الحركه وعزم الدوران علي عدد الاسنان في التروس المعشقه. صندوق التروس ذو جلب التعشيق ويتم فيه التعشيق بأزلاق جلابه ويجري تغير التعشيق بإفران الجلبه في اسنان الاقران بالترس . وتكون عمليه التعشيق في تروس تغير السرعه ذوات جلب التعشق أسهل واسرع منها في صناديق التروس المنزلقه وتحدث في بعض الظروف الخاصه ضوضاء عند تعشيق الجلبه ( شكل 178-1 ). 177- 2 في صناديق تغير السرعه ذات التروس المنزلقه . يرتبط زوج من التروس بتعاشق اسنانهما في كل وضع من الاوضاع التعشيق . ولتحقيق ذلك تدخل شوكه في المجري الحلقي للترس المنزلق وتدفعه علي العمود المحدد . حتي يعشق مع الترس المواجه علي العمود المناول . أ) وضع التعشيق : الوضع المحايد ( دوران الاحمس ).

العمليات الحادثه في صندوق التروس : يدور الترس القائد ( ) بنفس سرعة دوران المحرك. ويدور العمودالمناول بتروسه بسرعه لاابطا .ويبقي العمود الرئيسي بترسيه المنزلقين ساكنا . 
مسار انتقال القوه : من العمود القائد الي العمود المناول 
ب) وضع التعشيق : التعشيق الخلفي

العمليات الحادثه في صندوق التروس : يجب عكس اتجاه دوران العمود الرئيسي عند السير الي الخلف وبالتالي يعسق الترس الوسيط ( ) المركب علي العمود الوسيط ويكون التعشيق في هذاه الحاله باكبر نسبه نقل للمحرك. 
مسار انتقال القوه : من عمود الاداره الي العمود المناول عن طريق الترسين ( ) – ( ) ومن العمود المناول الي العمود الوسيط عن طريق الترسين ( ) - ( ) ومن العمود الوسيط الي العمود الرئيبسي عن طريق الترسين ( ) – ( ). 
ج) وضع التعشيق : تعشيق السرعه الاولي

العمليات الحادثه في صندوق التروس : يدفع الترس المنزلق ( ) علي العمود الرئيسي حتي يعشق مع الترس ( ) علي العمود المناول وتكون سرعة دوران العمود الرئيسي منخفضه ، لان ( ) اصغر بقدر كبير من ( ) . 
مسار انتقال القوه : من عمود الاداره الي العمود المناول ومنه الي العمود الرئيسي عن طريق الترسيب ( ) – ( ) . 
د) وضع التعشيق : تعشيق السرعه الثانيه .

العمليات الحادثه في صندوق التروس : ينزلق الترس ( ) علي اخاديد العمود الرئيسي ليعسق مع الترس ( ) وتكون سرعه دوران العمود الرئيسي اعلي منها في حالة التعشيق الاول ، عند نفس سرعة دوران المحرك . وتكون نسبة نقل الحركه أصغر و بالتالي تكون سرعة دوران العمود المناول و منه إلى العمود الرئيسي عن طريق الترسين z6-z3 . 
ه) وضع التعشيق : تعشيق السرعه الثالثه

العملات الحادثه في صندوق التروس : يتم نقل الحركه في وضع التعشيق الثالث – في صندوق التروس ذي الثلاث سرعات – بالتعشيق المباشر ، بمعني ان يتصل العمود الرئيسي بعمود الاداره اتصال مباشر ، حيث تمسك اسنان الاقران الترس z6 في اسنان الإقران للترس z1 (و يدور العمود المناول معهما دون تحميل). 
مسار انتقال القوة : من عمود الإدارة إلى العمود الرئيسي مباشرةً . 1 - 178تكون تروس كل مرحلة من مراحل نقل الحركة في صندوق التروس ذي جلبة التعشيق في وضع تعشيق دائم . لذلك يدور أحد التروس الخاصه بالتعشبقه بحيث يكون حرا علي عموده وتنزلق جلبه التعشيق علي العمود المحدد بدلا من الترس أ) تبقي جلبه التعسيق ساكنه علي العمود المححد او تدور عليه بسرعه مختلفه لسرعه الترس . وتتصل بشوكه التعشيق بواسطه رافعه . ب) يجب ان تزداد سرعة دوران جلبه التعشيق علي العمود المحدد ، بحيث تقترب من سرعة دوران الترس . ويتم ذلك بإعطاء دفعات من الوقود (الضغط علي دعسة الوقود) . عندئذ يمكن إنزلاق الجلبه في اسنان الأقران ، وبذلك يتم الربط بين العمود المحدد والترس وتتحقق التعشيقة. صناديق التروس المتزامنة ، وييسر هذا النوع من التروس عماية التعشيق (شكل 178ـــ 2) . ويكون التعشيق فيها خاليا من الضوضاء ومن الصدمات نتيجة لعمليات التزامن (توافق السرعات), بمعني انه يجب إيصال الترسين المزمع تعشيقهما الي نفس السرعه قبل إجراء التعشيق . ففي صنلديق التروس المتزامنة يؤدي الشروع في عملية التعشيق الي تشغيل تجهيزة تزامن يطريقة قسرية. وتقسم صناديق التروس حسب تصميم تجهيزات التزامن الي: - صناديق التروس متزامنه . - صناديق تروس متزامنه مانعه . ففي صناديق التروس المتزامنه تكون التروس ذات اسنان مايله وتبقي دايما في حالة تعشيق . ويلتزم نقل عزم الدوران ربط التروس بجسم التزامن القابل للانزلاق علي العمود الرئيسي عبر جلبه التعشيق ويقوم هذا الجسم بنقل عزم الدوران الي العمود المحدد. ويفرض الدوران المتزامن بواسطه الحتكاك بين التروس القائده والمقوده . فيجب إتاحه فتره زمنيه قصيره اثناء عمليه التعشيق حتي تتمكن الاجزاء الجاري إقرانها من التوصل الي سرعة متساويه . فاذا لم يحافظ علي هذا الفتره الزمنيه انزلقت جلبه التعشيق مبكره جدا في طوق التعشيق المسنن مما تنشا عنه ضوضاء تعشي ق كما تبلي الاسطح المخروطه لجهاز التزامن بسرعه ( شكل 178 – 2 ) صناديق التروس المتزامنه المانعه وتزود بتجهيزه من شانها ان تعوق الانزلاق السابق لاوانه لجلبه التعشيق علي الطوق التعشيق المسنن ( جسم إقران ) . فلا يخلي طريق التعشيق حتي تقوم تجهيزه المناع باجراء التزامن بين سرعتي دوران الترسين . ولهذا الغرض تعترض لقم مانعه طريق رجلبه التعشيق . فلا يمكن ان يستمر دفعها الا بعد ان يقوم ضغط التعشيق باعتاق اللقم المانعه عندئذ تستطيع جلبه التعشيق ان تنزلق دون ضوضا في طوق التعشيق المسنن للترس(شكل 179 – 1 ). 2-178صناديق التروس المتزامنه تضغط جلبه التعشيق ومعها جسم التزامن علي الترس ، بواسطه شوكه التعشيق . وبذا يتم التوصيل الي الدوران متساوي السرعه بطريقه الاحتكاك.

أ‌)الدوران المحايد : تكون جلبه التعشيق في وضع السكون ولا يكون هنالك اي تلامس بين جسم التزامن والاسطح المخروطه للترس. 
ب‌)وضع التزامن تنزلق جلبه لاالتعشيق علي جسم التزامن بضغط خفيف . ويتم تحريك هذا الجسم عبر الكره الواقعه تحت ضغط النابض . وتتلامس الاسطح المخروطه وتحتك مع بعضها البعض . حتي تتساوي السرعه بين الجلبه والترس . 
ج)وضع التعشيق : تدخل جلبه التعشيق في اسنان الاقران للترس . فاذا ما استمر الضغط علي رافعه التعشيق انطردت الكره المانعه ، وتعشقت اسنان جلبه التعشيق مع اسنان الاقران للترس . وبذلك يتحقق الاتصال بين الترس و العمود. 
179 -1 تكفل تجهيزه التزامن المانعه اسرعه واسلم تزامن لسرعتهي الدوران فلا يكون انزلاق اسنان الاقران في بعضها البعض ممكنا الا اذا توحدت سرعتا الدوران تماما . ا) دوران الاحمل : تكون جلبه التنعشيق في وضع السكون ، ويكون الترس حر الدوران علي عموده. ب) المنع : طالما ان سرعة مخروط الاحتكاك 2 لم تصل الي سرعة دوران الجزء المزمع اقرانه بعد . تقوم لقمتان متقابلتان 4--منزلقتان الي الخارج بواسطه دوران حلقه التزامن 3- باعاقه استمرار دفعه جلبه التعشق 1. ج) إتمام التعشيق : تم هنا التوصيل الي تساوي سرعات الدوران . وبالابقاء علي ضغط التعشيق ، تعيد المخالب المائله اللقمت ين المانعتين الي الخلف في جلبه التعشيق 1. وبالتالي يمكن إزلاق جلبه التعشيق 1 ، لتدخل الي اسنان الاقران للترس دون ضوضاء وبذلك يتحقق الاتصال بين العمود والترس ويتم التعشيق . ويتمكن صناديق التروس المتزامنه المناعه طراز بورشي ( ( Porsche ، من اتمام التعشيق في فترات زمنيه قصيره وباستخدام قوي صغيره ، حيث يضخم عزم الاحتكاك الناتج من حلقه التزامن عبر لقم مانعه موجوده بها . ويتواءم هذا التاثسر المؤزر مع عمل التزامن ، ويتسم الت صميم بكبر التصميم فعاليته وصقره حجمه ( شكل 179 – 2 ) . 179 – 2 ا) الدوران المحايد . حيث لا يوجد اتصال بين التعشيق وجلبه الاقران . ب) تضغط جلبه التعشيق الي اليمين علي التزامن المشقوقه . والتي تدرا بقوة الاحتكاك وتنتقل عزم الدوران عبر اللقمه لاالي شريط المنع الذي يرتكز علي المصعد بذلك يضغط الشريط علي حلقه التزامن المشقوقه الي زياده قوي الاحتكاك بينهما وبين جلبه التعشيق . كما تؤدي كذلك الي زياده القوي نصف القطريه لشريط المنع . ويودي هذا التضخيم الذاتي لقوي الاحتكاك – ويسمي التاثير المؤازر ((servo الي تعجيل اتمام التزامن لسرعات التروس . ج) عندما يتحقق التزامن ، يعتق شريط المانع ، فتضغط جلبه التعشيق علي التزامن المشقوقه وتتمكن من الانزلاق عليها وتعشق في التسنين المشقوقه وتتمكن من الانزلاق عليها ، وتعشق في التسنين المقابل. 180 – 1 تكون جميع التروس متعاشقه في صندوق ذي الخابور المنزلق وتكون جميع التروس الموجوده علي عمود الاداره ( العمود القائد ) مثبته فيه ويكون تحريك الخابور المنزلق داخل العمود الاجوف في اتجاهه الطولي فعندما يضغط الخابور المنزلق كرات ترس ما الي الخارج ، تستقر هذه الكرات في مجاري الترس المختار . ويتم الوصل بين العمود والترس وتتحقق التعشيقه . 180 -1 تتكون مجموعه التروس الكوكبيه من ترس شمسي وترس حلقي وعديد من التروس الكوكبيه القابله للدوران ، المرتكزه في حامل التروس الكوكبيه ويمكن استخدام مجموعه التروس الكوكبيه في الحصول علي نسب مختلفه لنقل الحركه عن طريق تثبيت او تعشيق كل من هذه الاجزاء علي حده . أ) في حالة تثبيت الترس الحلقي ( المسنن من الداخل ) تدار التروس الكوكبيه بواسطه الترس الشمسي . وتخرج علي الاسنان الداخليه للترس الحلقي . ويدور مع عموده ، وبذا يتم الحصول علي تخفيض كبيره لنسبة نقل الحركه . ب) في حالة تثبيت الترس الشمسي : تدور التروس الكوكبيه بواسطه الترس الحلقي . وتتدرج هذه علي الترس الشمسي ويدور حامل التروس الكوكبيه وعموده في نفس الاتجاه وبذا يتم الحصول علي تخفيض اقل لنسبة نقل الحركه. ج) في حالة تثبيت الترس الشمسي الحلقي وادارتهما معا ،لاتستطيع التروس الكوكبيه الدوران ، فتتحرك سويا مع كل من الترس الشمسي والترس الحلقي وتكون سرعتا دوران العمودين القائد و المقود متساويتين ( غير ممثله في الشكل ). د) في حالة تثبيت حامل التروس الكوكبيه : تدار التروس الكوكبيه حول محورها بواسطه الترس الشمسي . وحيث ان حامل التروس الكوكبيه مثبت ، فلابد للتروس الكوكبيه من ان تدور في الاتجاه معاكس لدوران الترس الشمسي . وبالتالي تاخذ معها الترس الحلقي . وبذا يتم الحصول علي دوران عكسي ( تعشيق سير الي الخلف ) مع تخفيض السرعه. صناديق التروس ذات خابورلسحب ، وهي تحتاج الي حيز صغير بصفه خاصه حيث ازواج التروس الي جانب بعضهاالبعض مباشره علي اعميتها ويكون أحد الاعمده اجوفا . ويجري التعشيق لنسبة تقل ما بضغط كرات الي الخارج في الترس بواسطه خابور في العمود الاجوف . ويتم بذلك وصل الترس بالعمود ( شكل 180 – 1 ) . صناديق التروس الكوكبيه ( شكل 180 – 2 ) . تعمل صناديق التروس العاديه للمركبات باعمده متراصه إلى جانب بعضها البعض, حيث تستقر عليها تروس تتعاشق أزواج منها على بعضها البعض . أما في صناديق التروس الكوكبية . فإن التروس تدور حول بعضها البعض . و تتصف هذه المجموعات بتصميمها الصير مع إرتفاع مقدرتها على التحميل . فعند نقل عزم الدوران . يثبت إما الترس الشمسي أو الترس الحلقي أو حامل التروس الكوكبية بمعنى أن أيهم يرتكز على مبيت صندوق التروس . أو أن يكون طاقم التروس الكوكبي متوقفاً . و تركب مجموعات التروس الكوكبية في صناديق التروس الأوتوماتية(التلقائية). 2-2 صناديق التروس الأوتوماتية(التلقائية): أدى إرهاق سائقي المركبات الآلية – نتيجة للكثافة دائمة التزايد في حركة المرور – إلى سرعة إنتشار صناديق التروس الأوتوماتية (التلقائية), التي تعفي سائقي المركبات منة تشغيل القابض و التعشيق . و بذلك أمكن تفادي أخطاء التشغيل و ما قد ينشأ عنها من أضرار في أجزاء نقل الحركة يتم تعشيق نسبة نقل الحركة الصحيحة تلقائياً لكل حالة من حالات السير ، دون إي تدخل أو فعل من السائق . و لم يعد هنالك داع لوجود دعسة القابض في هذه الحالة. 181-1 يتكون صندوق التروس الأوتوماتي (التلقائي) من محول عزم دوران هيدرولي أو قابض هيدرولي, و مجموعة تروس كوكبية و نظام تحكم هيدرولي .

و في صناديق التروس نصف الأوتوماتية ، تتم التعشيقات بواسطة رافعة تعشيق ، و يتم الإقران تلقائياً . و بذلك لا يلزم وجود دعسة القابض . وتعتبر صناديق التروس الهيدرودينامية هي النوع المألوف لصناديق التروس الأوتوماتية ونصف الاوتوماتية. وفيها ينقل مانع(زيت) عزم الدوران من المحرك إلى صندوق التروس . حيث يتم نقل عزم الدروان بواسطة محول دوران هيدرولى. محول عزم الدوران(شكل181-2) ينقطع فيه انتقال القوة بين المحرك وصندوق التر وس . في حالتى السكون والدوران المحايد للمحرك . وبزيادة سرعة دوران المحرك .ويستمرازديادعزم الدوران المنقول بواسطة المحول (181-3) . وكلما كان الفرق بين سرعتى دوران عجلة الضخ وعجلة التوربينة أكبر. كان تحويل مسار الزيت عند العجلة الموجهة أعظم. وبالتالى تكون ذيادة عزم الدوران ا كبر ليصل حده الاقصى إلى حوالى مرتين ونصف مرة قدر عزم دوران ال تشغيل . حيث تكون سرعة العمود المقود في هذه الحالة أصغر كثيرا من سرعة دوران العمود القائد. وعند نقطة الاقران -أى عندما تدور كل من عجلة الضخ وعجلة التوربينة بنفس السرعة-يتوقف تحول مسار الزيت في العجلة الدليلية . ويتوقف معه تضخم عزم الدوران . أى يعمل المحول كقابض هيدرولى فقط وتدور العجلة الدليلية معه دورانا حرا.




118-2 يشتمل محول عزم الدوران على عجلة ضخ قائدة وعجلة توربينة مقودة وعجلة دليلية اما أن تكون ساكنة أو تكون متصلة بمبيت صندوق التروس عن طريق عجلة مطلقة . . ويسمى هذا التصميم الذى يعم استخدامه في صناديق التروس الاوتاميتية بمجموعة تريلوك (trilok) . وتركب العجلات الثلاث جميعها في مبيت واحد يملأ بزيت خاص هو سائل النقل التلقائى 181-3 دائرة مرور الزيت في المحول . نتيجة الحركة الدورانية لعجلة الضخ . يجبر الزيت على اتخاذ حركة دائرية ، كما هو الحال في القابض الهيدرولى ، ويحول مسار الزيت في ريش العجلة الدليلية، ويعاد مرة أخرى بزاوية مناسبة إلى عجلة الضخ .ويؤدى تثبيت العجلة الدليلية مع مبيت صندوق التروس إلى اعاقة دورانها في الاتجاه المعاكس ،والى زيادة عزم الدوران الخارج. 182-1 صندوق تروس كوكبى ذو طاقمين كوكبين يدار الترس الشمسي الامامي بينما يتصل حامل التروس الكوكبيه الامامي مع العمود الوسيط وبالتالي مع الترس الحلقي الخلفي وتتم الاداره عبر حامل حامل التروس الكوكبيه الخلفي ويبين الشكل حاله الدوران المحايد وفيها يكون حامل التروس الكوكبيه الخلفي ممنوع من الحركه بحيث يدار الترس الحلقي الامامي في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه دوران الترس الشمسي عند تثبيت العمود المقود اي عند توقفحركه التروس القايده ويبقي حامل التروس الكوكبيه الامامي في حاله سكون. 182 – 2 طاقم رافينو (( ravigneaux يكون الترس الامامي المثبت بعمود الاداره معشقا مع التروس الكوكبيه الاماميه الكبيره وتعشق هذه بدورها مع التروس الكوكبيه الخلفيه الصغيره هذه التي تتعاشق مع كل من الترس الشمسي الخلفي والترس الحلقي المثبت مع العمود المقود. مجموعات التروس الكوكبيه وتصبح بصفه خاصه لصناديق التروس الاوتوماتيه .فبتبيت الاجزاء المكونه كل علي حده او تركها حره.يمكن الحصول علي نسب نقل مختلفه دون الحاجه الي تحريك تروس او جلب تشغيل .وتتم عمليه تغير السرعه بالتشغيل الهيرولي لقوابض او اشرطه فرامل ذات ترتيبات مناسه.وتكون التروس في حاله تعشيق مستمر مع بعضها البعض. يتم تشغيل صناديق التروس بالمركبات الاليه سواء قايده او مجموعات مقوده.من نفس اجزاء التركيب .ولا تفي مجموعات التروس الكوكبيه البسيطه هنا بالغرض(قارن الشكل 180_2) لذلك يعشق طاقمان كوكبيان علي التوالي.ويمكن وضع تصميمات مدمجه لصندوق التروس .باقران بعض اجزاء التركيب مع بعضها البعض وتوجد الاشكال التصميميه الاتيه في صناديق التروس الاوتوماتيه. مجموعتان بسيطتان من التروس الكوكبيه مصفوفتان علي التوالي .ويكون لهما نسب نقل مختلفه(شكل182_1).وينحصر استعمال هذا النوع من صناديق التروس فقط عندما يحتاج الي اربع تعشيقات اماميه وتعشيقه خلفيه.ونظرا لتعدد التروس المختلفه فان هذه الصناديق تكون غاليه الثمن نوعا ما. طافم رافينو ويتركب من مجموعتين بسيطتين من التروس الكوكبيه .مركبتين في اصغر حيز ويشتمل الطاقم علي ترس شمسي امامي صغيرا واخر خلفي أكبر منه وثلاثه تروس كوكبيه قصيره ذوات اقطار كبيره وثلاثه اخري طويله اقطار اصغر وكذا ترس حلقي واحد. طاقم سمسون((simpson ويتكون من مجموعتين بسيطتين من التروس الكوكبيه مرتبتين في طاقم مغلق بحيث يشترك الترس الشمسي بينهما وتتساوي نسب النقل للمجموعتين. وفي طاقم سيمسون((simpson يكون حامل التروس الكوكبيه بالمجموعه الولي متصلا بالترس الحلفي للمجموعه الثانيه.وكذلك بالعمود المقود.وتكون تكاليف انتاج مجموعه التروس هذه منخفضه حيث انها تحتوي علي ترس شمسي واحد فقط كما ان التروس الكوكبيه والتروس الحلقيه متشابهة لكل من المجموعتين الامامية والخلفية. نظام التحكم الهيدرولي ويتم فيه التحكم في تشغيل القوابض واشرطة الفرامل .وبذلك يتم التغيير التلقايي طبقا لنسة النقل المختارهة .ويختلف عدد القوابض واشرطة الفرامل من نوع لاخر ويتكون نظام التحكم الهيدرولي اساسا من الاجزاء الاتيه: مضخه زيت واحدة او أكثر لتوليد ضغط الزيت في النظام الهيرولي. منظم يقوم بالتحكم في تيار الزيت بحسب سرعة السير .ويعمل بتاثير القوه الطارده المركزيه.ويدار عمود المنظم بواسطة العمود المقود .ومع زيادة سرعة السير .ويعمل بتاثير القوة الطارده المركزيه .ويدار عمود المنظم بواسطة العمود المقود.ومع زيادة سرعة دوران العمود المقود بتزايد ضغط المنظم وعند الوصل لسرعة سير معينه يكون ضغط المنظم قد ارتفع الي الحد الذي يحرك صمامات التعشيق وتتم بذلك عملية التعشيق. صمام الخنق ويوثر علي عملية التعشيق حسب تحميل المحرك ويعمل بواسطة الضغط المنخفض(التفريغ) في ماسورة السحب للمحرك او بواسطة دعسة الوقود مباشرة ويوثر ضغط الخنق علي صمامات التعشيق في اتجاه مضاد لضغط المنظم ويوخر عملية التعشيق الي ان تحين المحطه المناسبة لها ويعني ذلك انه عند سرعة الدوران المنخفضه وبضغط قليل فقط علي دعسة الوقود .يقوم صندوق التروس بالتعشيق الي نسبه نقل اعلي .عند سرعة السير المنخفضه .وبزيادة الضغط علي دعسة الوقود يتاخر تغيير التعشيق هذا ليحدث عند سرعة سير اعلي. 183_1 مسار انتقال القوة في التعشيفه الولي يدير الترس الشمسي المالمي .التروس الكوكبيه التي تتدحرج علي الترس الحلقي الامامي.ويدور كل من حامل التروس الكوكبيه والعمود الوسيط والترس الحلقي الخلفي بسرعة دوران منخفضه ويدير الترس الحلقي الخلفي التروس الكوكبيه.التي تتدحرج علي الترس الشمسي الخلفي ويتصل العمود المقود بحامل التروس الكوكبيه ويدور في نفس اتجاه دوران الترس الحلقي ولكن بسرعه أكثر انخافضا ونحصل بذلك علي نسبة نقل كبيرة الحركه. عملية التعشيق في صندوق التروس الاوتوماتي .تقوم كل من القوابض واشرطه الفرامل المشغله هيدروليا بتثبيت بعض من التروس الكوكبيه او ايقافها سويا او اطلاقها.بحيث تنشا نسب نقل مختلفه في صندوق التروس الكوكبيه وفضلا عن نسب النقل في المجموعه الكوكبيه فانه يضاف اليها مجال التحويل في محول عزم الدوران حتي حوالي1 25 وبذلك تضم كل تعشيقه بصندوق التروس الكوكبيه مجالا واسعا للسرعه ومن ثم تحتاج صناديق التروس الاتوماتيه الي تعشيقه واحده اقل مما يلزم في حالة صناديق التروس الميكانيكيه المتدرجه . وتعتبر صناديق التروس الاوتوماتيه التي تنتجها شركه دايلمربنز حاله استثنايه ، وفيها يستبدل محول عزم الدوران بقابض هيدرولي ، ولذا فانها تحتوي علي اربعه تعشيقات اماميه ، ويمكن توضيح عمليه التعشيق وانتقال القوه باتخاذ هذا المجموعه مثالا ، حيث انه يمكن تتبع مسار القوه فيها بوضوح وتتماثل الظروف في صناديق التروس ذوات السرعات الثلاث سرعات ، مع تلك المزكوره في هذه الحاله . في التعشيق الاولي ( شكل 183 – 1 ) ، يقوم شريط الفرمله B1 بتثبيت الترس الحلقي الامامي ، وشريط الفرملهB2 بتثبيت الترس الشمسي الخلفي. ونظرا للنسب المزدوجه لنقل الحركه تنتج نسبه نقل الحركه كليه كبيره. في التعشيقه الثانيه ، يوقف طاقم التروس الكوكبيه الخلفي بواسطه القابض k2 حتي تدور هذه كلها كوحده واحده ، وبذلك تكون سرعة الدوران العمود المقود مساويه لسرعه الدوران العمود الوسيط . وتكون نسبه النقل الكليه للحركه مساويه لتلك الخاصيه بطاقم التروس الكوكبي الامامي . في التعشيقه الثانيه ، يقوم الغابض k1 بايقاف طاقم التروس الكوكبيه الامامي ، وتدور العمود الوسيط بنفس سرعه دوران المحرك ، ويدور في التروس الكوكبيه عبر الترس الحلقي الخلفي . وتتدحرج التروس الكوكبيه الشمسي المثبت بشريط الفرمله b2 ويدور كل من . 183 – 2 مسار انتقال القوه في التعشيقه الخلفيه . يقوم الترس الشمسي المامي التي تحرك الترس الحلقي الامامي في اتجاه مضاد بسرعه منخفضه . زيقزم الترس الحلقي باداره الترس الشمسي بدوره الترس الكوكبيه الخلفيه التي تتدحرج علي الترس الحلقي . ويدور حامل التروس الكوكبيه والعمود المقود في نفس اتجاه دوران الترس الشمسي الخلفي ، ولكن بسرعه أكثر انخفا ضا . وتكون نسبه الكليه عاليه عند عكس اتجاه الدوران. وفي الختام ارجوا ان تكون علي حسن ما طلبتم.
منقولللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اجهزة نقل الحركة
POWER TRANSMISSION SYSTEM
ان المحرك هو مصدر القدرةالاساسي حيث يتم فيه تحويل الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من احتراق الوقود الى طاقة ميكانيكية على عمود المرفق يمكن بعد ذلك الاستفادة منها وهي العجلات الخلفية, عمود ماخذ القدرة و جهاز الدفع الهيدروليكي.
تتكون اجهزة نقل الحركة في الساحبة من مجموعة من الادوات و الاحهزة التي تقوم بنقل الحركة الدورانية من عمود المرفق الى عجلات الشد في الجرار مع تغيير مقدار و اتجاه عزم الدوران المنقول و ذلك لان القدرة على عمود المرفق تكون على صورة سرعة دوران عالية 
وعزم لسيط و المطلوب عادة سرعة دوران بطيئة للعجلات و عزم كبير لتوليد القدرة الدافعة اللازمة لعمليات السحب لذلك يتم تخفيض سرعة الدوران( و بالتالي زيادة العزم) اثناء نقل القدرة من المحرك الى العجلات الخلفية باستخدام المجموعات المناسبة من التروس لاختيار السرعات المنخفضة الملائمة و قوى الدفع المناسبة لاداء العمليات الزراعية المختلفة.
تقسم اجهزة نقل الحركة الى مايلي:
1. الفاصلCLUTCH 
2. صندوق التروسGEAR BOX 
3. الجهاز التفاضلي DIFFERENTIAL GEARS 
4. التروس النهائية FINAL GEARS 
5. العجلات wheels 

الفاصلCLUTCH 
تجهز الساحبات الزراعية التي تكون مصادر القوة فيها محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بجهاز الفاصل و يوضع هذا الجهاز عادة بين المحرك و صندوق التروس و لتسهيل عمله يربط هذا الجهاز مع الدولاب الطيار و فيه يتم نقل عزم الدوران من المحرك بواسطة قوى الاحتكاك الكائنة بين القرص الضاغط و الدولاب الطيار و قرص الاحتكاك من جهة ثانية.
فعندما يتم الضغط على دواسة الفاصل ينفصل القرصان فيتوقف نقل القدرة و عندما يتوقف الضغط على دواسة الفاصل يعود القرصان الى وضع الاتصال فتنتقل القدرة من المحرك الى صندوق التروس.






صندوق التروس GEAR BOX
وهو الوحدة الثانية من مجموعة نقل الحركة يقوم بتخفيض سرعة عمود المرفق للمحرك قبل وصول هذه الحركة الى العجلتين الخلفيتين للساحبة ,اذ في حالة تخفيض هذه السرعة فان هذه السرعة الارضية للساحبة ستكون عالية جدا.ان تخفيض السرعة لا يتم فقط في صندوق التروس الا انه الوحيد الذي نتمكن من خلاله الحصول على نسب مختلفة لنقل الحركة بسهولة و راحة تامة عند الحاجة.
عند زيادة سرعة المحرك تزداد القدرة المنتجة منه, و اذا اشتغل المحرك على اعلى سرعة له فانه ينتج اكبر قدرة ممكنه , و اذا كانت القدرة المطلوبة للسحب اكثر من القدرة المنتجة فعندها تنخفض سرعة المحرك نتيجة التحميل الزائد و بالتالي تنخفض القدرة المنتجة,و باستمرار انخفاض السرعة و القدرة يتوقف المحرك كليا عن الاشتغال و لذلك يلجأ السائق الخبير بتغيير السرعة الارضية الى الابطأ,أي ان الانتقال الى السرعة الارضية الاقل تعني الاحتفاظ بسرعة المحرك الثابتة الا ان سير الساحبة للامام سيكون لمسافة اقل.ان التغير في قيمة عزم الدوران(قوة الدفع) و سرعة الساحبة بواسطة صندوق التروس ناتج عن التغيير في قيمة نسبة التعشيق الذي تتوقف قيمته على التباين في اقطار و عدد اسنان التروس المعشقه مع بعضها داخل صندوق التروس.



ان هذا النظام يوضح الشكل احد انواع صناديق التروس التي تحتوي على ثلاث سرع امامية و واحدة خلفية و هو النوع الاكثر استخداما بالساحبات الذي يسمى بصندوق تروس التعشيق المنزلقة.
ان العمليات الزراعية المختلفة تحتاج الى سرعات مختلفة لاجراءها و لذلك تزود الساحبات بصناديق سرع تلبي تلك المتطلبات فمثلا قد تكون السرعة المناسبة للبذار 1.5كيلومتر بالساعة في حين قد تصل سرعة الانتقال على الطرق الى 40 كيلومتر بالساعة.

الجهاز التفاضليDifferential Gear 
و هو الوحدة الثالثة من اجهزة نقل الحركة في الساحبات الزراعية اذ من الملاحظ ان الحركة
تنتقل من عمود المرفق الى الخلف , الا انه يتطلب نقلها ايضا باتجاهين عموديين نحو العجلتين الخلفيتين.
يمتد عمود النقل النهائي الخارج من صندوق السرع لمسافة قصيرة ليثبت بنهاية ترس مخروطي يسمى بالبنيون يكون معشقا بشكل دائمي مع ترس مخروطي كبير يسمى بالترس التاجي و يوضح الشكل التالي كيفية تغيير اتجاه الحركة اضافة لتغييره نسبة نقل الحركة المنقولة و التي تكون عادة بنسبة 5الى 1.
اضافة الى الوظيفتين اعلاه , وهي تغيير اتجاه الحركة و تغيير نسبة نقلها فان الجهاز التفاضلي يقوم بوظيفة ثالثة وهي اعطاء سرعة الى احدى العجلتين بشكل أبطأ أو أسرع مما في العجلة الاخرى و هو ما يحدث اثناء الاستدارة.فعند سير الساحبة على خط مستقيم فأن كلتا العجلتين الخلفيتين تدور بنفس السرعة, و لكن عند الاستدارة,و لنفترض نحو الجهة اليمنى الداخلية و هذا يعني ضرورة دوران العجلة اليسرى بسرعة أكبر, اما عند الدوران الى الجهة اليسرىفلا بد من دوران العجلة اليمنى الخارجية بسرعة أكبر.
ان نصفي العمود اللذين يوصلان الحركة الى العجلتين , لا يرتبطان بالترس التاجي , بل بتروس مخروطية جانبية تتعشق بدورها مع ترسين فضائيين مركبين على محور مثبت بالغلاف المتصل بالترس التاجي و هذا الترتيب يجعللاالترسين الفضائيين يتحركان بحرية على محورهما اضافة الى دورانهما بالفضاء اذا دار الترس التاجي.
من الطبيعي عند استدارة الساحبة عند منعطف فان العجلة الداخلية لا تتوقف عن الحركة كليا
بل تبطئ و تزداد سرعة العجلة الخارجية تبعا لذلك.
تعتبر وظيفة تزويد احدى العجلتين بسرعة مغايرة للاخرى حسب الاستدارة احيانا ضارة فمثلا 
اثناء الحراثة تكون احدى عجلتي الساحبة فوق ارض الحقل المزحلقة بينما العجلة الاخرى في الاخدود و تكون المقاومة اكبر و لذلك نلاحظ ان العجلة الاولى تنزلق بالدوران سريعا و توقف الثانية و يؤدي ذلك الى عدم سير الساحبة و لاجل التغلب على ذلك تزود الساحبات بقفل عبارة عن دواسة قدمية خاصة عند حدوث مثل هذا الانزلاق و هذا لا يمكن استخدامه اثناء الدوران عند السير بخط مستقيم.

التروس النهائيةFinal gears 
جميع صناديق سرع الساحبات مصممة لخفض سرعة المحرك المنقولة كما تنحقض السرعة عند الجهاز التفاضلي بالاضافة الى ذلك تزود الساحبة بوسيلة ما لتخفيض السرعة قبل وصولها الى العجلتين الخلفيتين و النوعان الاساسيان هما:
التروس الاسطوانية: و فيها ترس صغير يثبت على نهاية نصف العمود القادم من الجهاز التفاضلي و يتعشق هذا الترس بترس كبير مركب على عمود ادارة العجلة.
التروس الكوكبية: حيث تنتقل الحركة من الجهاز التفاضلي الى وحدة كوكبية تتكون من مجموعة من التروس تدور محاورها حول مركز مشترك لتنقل هذه الحركة الى العجلة الخلفية و تعمل هذه الطريقة بتخفيض السرعة بنفس ما تعمله التروس الاسطوانية.


التروس النهائية( التروس المهمازية)
الجهاز الكامل للحركة
تنخفض سرعة عمود مرفق المحرك خلال انتقلها بمراحل مختلفة لغرض اعطاء السرعة الامامية المناسبة للساحبة. و من الطبيعي ان صندوق التروس لوحده يعطي عدة بدائل لنسبة التخفيض.
الشكل التالي يوضح المخطط الكامل لجهاز نقل الحركة و هو موضوع على السرعة الاولى ( البطيئة)و على اعتبار ان سرعة عمود المرفق 2000دورة بالدقيقة و ان سرعة دوران العجلة 
الخلفية للساحبة 20 دورة بالدقيقة يكون اجمالي التخفيض في نسبة نقل الحركة 100:1.


العجلات wheels 
يرتكز الجرار الزراعي المدولب على اربع عجلات :
عجلتين خلفيتين كبيرتين تصل اليهما الحركة و القدرة من المحرك و تسمى بعجلات الجر حيث تدفعان الارض بقوة الى الخلف فتقوم الارض بدفع العجلة الى الامام.
عجلتين صغيرتين اماميتين تستخدمان في اسناد و توجيه الساحبة في الاتجاهات المختلفة
و اكثر انواع العجلات استخداما هي العجلات المطاطية و لها اشكال و اقطار مختلفة و تكون عريضة المقطع و تزود ببروزات عميقة محيطة بها لزيادة تماسك العجلة مع التربة و تقليل
انزلاقها.
و بالرغم من البناء الجيد لهذه العجلات المطاطية فانه يلاحظ في بعض الحالات انزلاقها و ان مقدار التلامس مع الارض او الانزلاق باختلاف ظروف الحقل, فعند استدارة العجل فان بروزات الاقطار تقطع سطح التربة و بالتالي تعمل مقاومة التربة للقطع على دوران ذلك العجل.

أشكال العجلات المطاطية للساحبات الزراعية


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

منقووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## eyadmm (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم
بجد موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على هذه الجهود


----------



## كاتب اليافعي (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على هذا الشرح الوافي وعندي طلب زغير اتمنى لو 
 كان هناك بعض التوضيحات على شكل صور او فيديو


----------



## Shaheen81 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا م.محمود.... أنا حاليا أصمم wind turbine و اريد ان استخدم planetry gear وأتمنى لو تزودني بنقس المعلومات باللغه الانجليزيه.


----------



## engineer sameer (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الفائدة.


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع شيق جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egole (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الزييد


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## يوسف العجوري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك ياسيدمحمؤد جمال على هذا الموضوع


----------



## الشربيني المهندس (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لمهندسنا الكبير محمود جمال علي العرض والرسوم التوضيحية لكن يبقي معادلات حساب نسبة التخفيض 
لتكتمل الفائدة وكلنا نعلل النفس بالآمال


----------



## الاحميدي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح مفيد ورائع لك كل الشكر


----------



## egole (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الايطاليه للتروس (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي 
بارك الله فيك علي الموضوع انا اقوم بتصنيع المجموعه الشمسيه كاملا تي الجسم الحال لهذه المجموعه انا اقوم بتصنيعها من خمات موصفه ومعالجه حراريا انا قومت بتصنيع المجموعات دي كلها قبل كده وبفضل لله ثبته كفأه 
وانا اقوم بتصنيعها بأررخص من سعرها في التوكيل ونفس الكفأه للموراسله 
[email protected]
0125359853


----------



## احمد عوض الكريم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله واثابك على العمل الرائع..


----------



## atefabdo58com (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا على التوضيح ولاكن كيف يتم الحساب


----------



## المي ميكانيكي (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد 1234 (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadco10 (2 فبراير 2012)

يـــا أخــــــــــي والــلــــــــــه ألـــــــــــتف شـــــــكــــــــر .. وجــزاك الـلـــه خــيرا .. وربنا يكثر من أمثاالك


----------



## ahmadco10 (2 فبراير 2012)

ياخي بس المعادلات غير ظاهرات ؟؟! لشنو؟؟


وكمان الصور...

أنا نفسي أعرف الكثير والمراجع المتوفرة والمزيد..خاصة بمجال التصميم والحسابات ..جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmadco10 (2 فبراير 2012)

وجـزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## ahmadco10 (2 فبراير 2012)

وكمانرهاذي ممكن تفيدكم


----------



## السناري1981 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور الاخ العزيز , ولي طلب عن الاليات الثقيلة بالتحديد اللودر والدوزر فهي تعمل بهذه التروس الفلكيه ونتمني من الاخوة من له صور او كتلوج في هذا الموضوع فل يساعدنا بها


----------

